# Gameboy Emulator



## deadline (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich habe einen PDA mit Windows CE 3.0 und der ist auch nicht gerade der schnellste. Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit einen Gb Emulator, der nicht so viel Speicher und alles braucht, weil die, die ich ausprobiert habe bringen es nicht fertig, die Spiele flüssig wiederzugeben.

Kennt jemand von euch einen guten Emulator? Es wäre am besten wenn es Freeware ist.

Lg
Chris


----------



## d4kine (18. Oktober 2006)

Powered by 1 minute google: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=goboy&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Oktober 2006)

d4kine hat gesagt.:


> Powered by 1 minute google: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=goboy&btnG=Suche&meta=



Scheint aber nicht für Windows CE zu sein. ;P

Gibt es einen Gameboy-/NES-/...-Emulator für meinen PPC?

mysql_fetch_array, eventuel ist in der Liste dort was brauchbares für dich dabei..


----------



## AnTi-do (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi
Ich kann jetzt nicht garantieren ob das funktioniert, aber du könntest doch einfach eine
normale emu nehmen und auf dein PDA drauf haun.Dann noch nen Rom deiner wahl und dann damit zocken =).


Falls du noch ne emu oder so brauchst kannst  du da http://www.n-roms.de mal gucken


----------



## Hookah (20. März 2007)

Also es gibt einen emu für Pda´s und zwar 
PocketGB

aber genaueres weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nicht ob der nur alte GB games abspielt oder auf GBA Games. Quäl einfach Google mit der Frage.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt GB Games sein müssen dann schau mal bei 

http://www.pocketpc-spiele.de/

vorbei.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfG

Edit: Gar nicht gesehen das das Thema schon älter ist. Aber könnte ja für andere noch interessant sein.


----------



## besman (13. November 2007)

Hey Kann mir einer etwas wichtiges erkl#ren, also wenn ich auf MeBoy Builder klicke kann ich Add ROM machen, dann wenn ich z.b irgendein rom download und zu ROMs adden will, dann gehts nicht 

BITTE HILFT mir dann steht: [Name von Game] does not seem to be valid , and it will not been included in the MeBoy.jar file

Bitte hilft mirrr
Ich will hald spiele auf mein handy spielen


----------

